
Show HN: Create and Send Postcards - daliusd
https://www.pist.lt/
======
daliusd
So I have created web app to create postcards that I will print and send out
for you.

I guess HN crowd might be interested in technical details. So front end is
Svelte 3 with some libraries I could have not avoided. Back-end is express.js
with PostgreSQL. There are more so if there are questions - I will be more
than happy to answer.

Just checked that I'm HN users for almost 10 years and it is first time I am
posting something. I'm quite excited that I have launched something commercial
and I believe there are people who will find it useful. The main challenge I
have now with project is marketing. I have some support on that but if HN
crowd offered some hints or ideas my ears are open.

